

Startups review by you http://web2nation.posterous.com/ - khangtoh

Simple as that, I noticed that Techcrunch's hasn't been writing about startup launches for who knows when, so I created a posterous for anyone who had just launched a webapp, mobile app or anything interesting to send over your own review of what it's all about.<p>The posterous site is set to anyone can post but is miderated, so to submit your startups, web apps, mobile apps launches just send your review to post@web2nation.posterous.com.
======
coryl
Get your own domain name please!

